# BOYCOTT: Amazon.com sells how-to guide for pedophiles.



## MrsMike (Aug 4, 2006)

Citing free-speech and intolerance for censorship, Amazon defends it's decision to sell a book marketed towards pedophiles....oh, I'm sorry, we're supposed to call them "child lovers." I'm pretty dang liberal and I am generally against media censorship, but this is too far. This is child rape.

 MSNBC article on the issue.


----------



## mama*pisces (Feb 17, 2008)

I heard about this on facebook...they've taken the book off the virtual shelf, but from what I hear it is still available through Kindle, and they have still have another book of that type for sale.

I probably will not be shopping there again. It seems that they will put practically anything up for sale in order to make a quick buck...I am all for freedom of speech but I draw the line when that speech can cause harm or trauma to other beings, and especially children.


----------



## BFandHS (Aug 5, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mama*pisces*
> 
> I heard about this on facebook...they've taken the book off the virtual shelf, but from what I hear it is still available through Kindle, and they have still have another book of that type for sale.
> 
> I probably will not be shopping there again. It seems that they will put practically anything up for sale in order to make a quick buck...I am all for freedom of speech but I draw the line when that speech can cause harm or trauma to other beings, and especially children.


I agree.







It was bad enough that they sell that child training manual.


----------



## monkey's mom (Jul 25, 2003)

According to this CBS news piece Amazon also sells videos of nude girls as young as ELEVEN.

http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-501465_162-20022648-501465.html

When I contacted Amazon to cancel my account I got a very terse response saying, We pulled the book. Problem solved?

LOL. Uhhh....not so much.


----------



## elus0814 (Sep 21, 2009)

Yes, it's really awful that they sell something like that but amazon as well as many other companies sell things that I am morally opposed to. If I were to boycott them all I would have very few options remaining. It's enough to me that they pulled the book, that shows they realize it's wrong and are no longer willing to take part in it's distribution.


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

Please remember to keep the discussion to the actual boycott, and other activism related ideas. Let's now discuss the other books they seel, or turn it into a debate about whether to boycott or not. Please refer to the Activism guidelines if you have any questions about what type of posts are allowed in here.

Thank you

Adina


----------



## BFandHS (Aug 5, 2004)

I just came across a group which is spearheading a campaign to boycott Amazon for this and other books which advocate illegal acts against children. Info here.


----------



## jimblejamble (May 18, 2007)

Sickening! Well, looks like I won't be doing business there anymore.


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

Let's keep this thread about the actual boycott, or other activist activities regarding Amazon. Please refrain from referring or reproducing other conversations from other internet venues here.  Thanks.


----------



## BFandHS (Aug 5, 2004)

The link I posted was about this same boycott of Amazon for the same reason as this thread.


----------



## DaughterOfKali (Jul 15, 2007)

Ugh! I will definitely boycott them.


----------

